# هل تعلم ما دور المرأة في المسيحية؟؟؟؟؟



## rana1981 (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*"وَلَكِنَّهَا سَتَخْلُصُ بوِلاَدَةِ الأَوْلاَدِ." (تيموثاوس الأولى 15:2)

من بعض القيود التي يضعها بولس على المرأة في الكنيسة يبدو لنا أنه يقلل منها الى درجة لا مكانة لها. فمثلا غير مسموح لها أن تعلم أو تتسلط على الرجال بل ينبغي أن تكون ساكتة (عدد12). ربما يعتقد البعض أنها مبعدة الى مكانة متدنية في الإيمان المسيحي.

لكن العدد 15 يوضح الصورة الخاطئة هذه. "تخلص بولادة الأولاد..." وواضح أن الخلاص هنا ليس روحيا بل خلاصا لمركزها في الكنيسة. يُعطى لها امتيازا عظيما لتربية أبنائها وبناتها لأجل الله.

يقول وليم روس, "المرأة التي تهز السرير بيدها تحكم العالم." وراء كل عظيم امرأة عظيمة.

لم تخدم السيدة سوسن ويسلي من على منبر, لكن خدمتها في البيت كان لها امتداد عظيم بواسطة ابنيها, جون وتشارلز. 

تتبع بعض النساء في مجتمعنا نمطا حديثا إذ يتخلين عن ترتيب البيت ليشقن طريقهن الى عمل أو مهنة لامعة في عالم الأعمال. وبالنسبة إليهن فإن العمل البيتي كئيب وتربية الأولاد واجب يمكن الإستغناء عنه.

على مائدة طعام للنساء دار الحديث حول موضوع المهن. فكانت كل منهن متحمسة لمركزها ولراتبها. ولم يكن أي شك من وجود روح التنافس بينهن. وأخيرا التفتت إحداهن الى ربة منزل أم لثلاثة أبناء أقوياء البنية وسألتها, " ما مهنتك يا عزبزتي شارلوت؟" فأجابت شارلوت متواضعة, "أُربّي رجالا لله."

قالت ابنة فرعون لأم موسى, "اذْهَبِي بِهَذَا الْوَلَدِ وَارْضِعِيهِ لِي وَانَا اعْطِي اجْرَتَكِ" (خروج 9:2). ربما تكون المفاجأة الكبرى يوم دينونة كرسي المسيح, الأجر المرتفع الذي سيدفعه المسيح لهؤلاء النسوة اللواتي كرسن أنفسهن لتربية بنين وبنات له وللأبدية.

أجل, "تخلص بولادة الأولاد..." مكانة المرأة في الكنيسة ليس في الخدمة العلنية, لكن ربما في خدمة ولادة أولاد يخافون الله ذات أهمية كبيرة في نظر الرب ​*


منقول​


----------



## mero_engel (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع جميل رانا حبيبتي *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (1 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل يا رنا 
مرسىىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل رانا حبيبتي *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*شكرا حبيبتي على مرورك 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل يا رنا
> مرسىىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*شكرا يا كوكو منورني دائما بمشاركاتك​*


----------



## Gondy maghol (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## kalimooo (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> قالت ابنة فرعون لأم موسى, "اذْهَبِي بِهَذَا الْوَلَدِ وَارْضِعِيهِ لِي وَانَا اعْطِي اجْرَتَكِ" (خروج 9:2). ربما تكون المفاجأة الكبرى يوم دينونة كرسي المسيح, الأجر المرتفع الذي سيدفعه المسيح لهؤلاء النسوة اللواتي كرسن أنفسهن لتربية بنين وبنات له وللأبدية.



موضوع رائع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## nonaa (2 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا رناااااا​


----------



## rana1981 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

gondy maghol قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك​*



شكرا حبيبتي على مشاركتك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## rana1981 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع
> ربنا يباركك
> سلام المسيح
> ​



*شكراااااااااااااااااا اخي الغالي عالمشاركة 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (3 نوفمبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا رناااااا​



*اهلا حبيبتي 
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## رانا (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل ربنا يبارك​


----------



## Ferrari (3 نوفمبر 2008)

تسلم ايدك يا رنا على الموضوع الجميل دة

الرب يبارك اعماليك

​


----------



## rana1981 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

رانا قال:


> جميل ربنا يبارك​



*شكرا عالمرور
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## rana1981 (4 نوفمبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> تسلم ايدك يا رنا على الموضوع الجميل دة
> 
> الرب يبارك اعماليك
> 
> ​



*شكرا عزيزي على مرورك وردك الجميل
الرب يبارك ايامك​*


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 يونيو 2010)

يقول وليم روس, "المرأة التي تهز السرير بيدها تحكم العالم
عفواً المهد وليس السرير اى تربى اطفالها
اليك ماقاله وليم ماكدونالد

تيموثاوس 2: 15ما يختص بالرجال والنساءهذا العدد هو من أصعب الأعداد في الرسائل الراعوية، وقد تم عرض عدة تفاسير بشأنه. فبعضهم يظنُّون أنه مجرد وعد إلهي بسيط بأن الأم المسيحية ستخلص من الموت خلال عمليَّة الوضع الطبيعية عند ولادة الأولاد. إلاّ أن هذا لا يصح دائمًا، لأن بعض المسيحيات التقيات والمكرسات مُتنَ عند وضعهنّ حياة في هذا العالم. وآخرون يعتقدون أن ولادة الأولاد (حرفيًا باللغة اليونانية، ولادة البنين) تشير إلى ولادة المسيّا، وأن النساء يخلصنَ بواسطة الكائن الإلهي الذي وُلد من امرأة. ولكننا نجد في هذا الرأي صعوبة في فهم معنى النص، ذلك لأن الرجال أيضًا يخلصون بالطريقة عينها. لا يستطيع أحد الاقتراح بشكل منطقي أن هذا العدد يعني نوال المرأة الحياة الأبدية بفعل صيرورتها أمّا لبنين، فالخلاص في هذه الحال يكون بالأعمال، وهذه الأعمال هي من صنف غريب للغاية. إننا نقترح، كأفضل تفسير منطقي لهذا النص، ما يلي: أولاً، أن الخلاص المذكور في هذا النص لا يشير إلى خلاص النفس. بل بالحري إلى خلاص مركزها في الكنيسة. ففي ضوء ما سبق لبولس أن ذكره لتوّه في هذا الفصل، قد يتولّد الانطباع في أذهان بعضهم أن لا مكان للمرأة في مقاصد الله ومشوارته؛ أنَّها تفتقر إلى هوية خاصة بها. لكن بولس يرفض هذا الادعاء. فللمرأة خدمتها الهامة، ولكن على الرغم من أنها لم تُكلَّف القيام بأية خدمة علنية في الكنيسة. فالله رتّب مكانًا للمرأة في البيت، وبأكثر تحديد، في مجال خدمة تربية الأولاد لإكرام الرب يسوع المسيح ومجده. فكّر في أمهات القادة في الكنيسة المسيحية اليوم. فهؤلاء النساء لم يعتلينَ قط منصة علنية للكرازة بالإنجيل، لكن بتربيتهنّ أولادهن لله، خلصنَ فعلاً في ما يختص بالمركز وبالإثمار لله. كتب ليلَي Lilley: ستخلص المرأة من نتائج الخطية وتؤهَّل للمحافظة على مركز مؤثِّر في الكنيسة، وذلك بقبولها مقامها الطبيعي بصفتها زوجة وأمًّا، شرط أن تدعم هذا الخضوع أيضًا بإعطائها ثمر خُلق مسيحي مقدس. وقد نسأل عند هذا الحدّ: ”وماذا بشأن أولئك الفتيات اللواتي لا يتزوجنَ أبدًا؟“ والجواب هو أن الله في هذا النص، يتناول النساء بشكل عام. فالفتيات المسيحيات، في غالبيتهنّ، يتزوجنَ ويلدنَ البنين. أمّا بالنسبة إلى الاستثناءات، فقد خُصصت لهنّ عدة خدمات مفيدة، لا تتعلق بالتعليم العلني أو بالتسلّط على الرجال. لاحظ الجملة الشرطية التي تذيّل العدد15: ولكنها ستخلص بولادة الأولاد إن ثبتنَ في الإيمان، والمحبة، والقداسة، مع التعقل. إذًا لسنا هنا أمام وعد غير مشروط أبدًا. فالفكرة هي أنه إن كان الزوج والزوجة يحافظان على الشهادة المسيحية، ويكرمان المسيح في البيت، ويربيان الأولاد في خوف الله وإنذاره، فعندئذٍ يخلص مركز المرأة. أمّا إذا عاش الوالدان حياة عالمية وغير جديّة، ويهملان تربية أولادهما، فعندئذٍ قد يخسر كل من المسيح والكنيسة هؤلاء الأولاد. وفي هذه الحال، تكون المرأة قد أخفقت في الحصول على الرفعة الحقيقية التي قصدها لها الله. لا يظنّن أحد أن خدمة المرأة، لكونها فردية وفي البيت، هي أقل أهمية من الخدمات التي هي أكثر علنية. لقد قيل بحق: ”إن اليد التي تهزّ المهد، تحكم العالم“. وفي يوم آتٍ، أمام كرسي المسيح، سوف يحسب للأمانة حساب، وهذا الأمر يمكن إظهاره في البيت، كما على المنبر. 
------------------ 
فالمرأة تربى الرجال الذين يقفون على المنابر ويخدمون فى الكنيسة
شكراً​


----------



## rana1981 (13 يونيو 2010)

nageh قال:


> يقول وليم روس, "المرأة التي تهز السرير بيدها تحكم العالم
> عفواً المهد وليس السرير اى تربى اطفالها
> اليك ماقاله وليم ماكدونالد
> 
> ...


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك*​


----------



## girgis2 (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## rana1981 (14 يونيو 2010)

girgis2 قال:


>


*
شكرا على مرورك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 يونيو 2010)

*
شكرا للموضوع الجميل جداا


سلام ونعمه​
​*


----------



## rana1981 (16 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا للموضوع الجميل جداا
> 
> 
> ...



*شكرا على مرورك
الرب يكون معك​*


----------

